# Not Aus, Gefahrenanalyse u.s.w.



## MRT (13 November 2005)

Hallo!

Wer macht die Gefahrenanalyse?


----------



## plc_tippser (14 November 2005)

Der Maschinen/Anlagenbauer.

pt


----------



## MRT (14 November 2005)

Hallo!

Also der Schlosser und der teilt das dann dem Elektriker mit!

Was wird da genau gemacht, werden da nur gefährliche Stellen besichtigt oder wie?


----------



## SPS Markus (14 November 2005)

Nein, ich denke nicht der Schlosser.

Eine Gefahrenanalyse sollte bei der Konstuktion der Anlage mit erstellt werden.
Das heißt das der Konstrukteur erstellt die Analyse.
Dieses kann auch ein externer Dienstleister im Auftrag des Konstruckteurs / Firma durchführen.

Markus


----------



## cmm1808 (15 November 2005)

Hallo MRT,

die Gefahrenanalyse wird von einer Sicherheitsfachkraft oder mindestens
einem Sicherheitsbeauftragten erstellt.
Diese Personen müssen sich mit Sicherheitskategorien und deren Absicherungen auskennen.

In der Regel wird dies ein Planer/Konstrukteur sein.
Aber ach ein Facharbeiter mit nötiger Qualifikation kann eine Analyse erstellen.

Jede Maschine oder Anlage wird in ihrer Gesamtheit oder Teilbereiche in verschiedene Kategorien eingeteilt.
Die Kategorien geben einmal den Grad der Gefährdung an und geben damit auch die mechanische/elektrische Sicherheitstechnik vor.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*Erweiterung der Fragestellung*

Was mache ich als Programmierer, wenn mir der Anlagenbauer die Sicherheitskategorie nicht nennen kann? Ich kann sicher notwendige Schutzbeschaltungen/Vorrichtungen nachsehen nur traue ich mir eine Abschätzung nicht zu.

Wie ist hier die Rechtslage z.B? Wer muss den Kopf hinhalten?

Macht es Sinn als Programmierer sich in so einem Fall mit dem zuständigen TÜV oder der BG zu unterhalten, um sich abzusichern?

Gruß
Martin.Ohlig@web.de


----------



## knabi (17 November 2005)

Du kannst Dir z.B. Rat von PILZ holen, die Jungs schicken Dir ihren Außendienstmitarbeiter vorbei, der sich gern auch mal im Vorfeld eine ANlagenkonzeption ansieht - natürlich, weil er sein Zeugs verkaufen möchte, aber ist ja auch OK.


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt eine Schnittstelle zwischen dem Auftraggeber und dem Programmierer (die eigentlich auch Grundlage der Planung und Angebotserstellung sein sollten): 

-Lastenheft (Was soll getan werden?)
-Pflichtenheft (Wie soll das getan werden?)
-Verfahrensbeschreibungen
-RI-Schema
-MSR-Stellenplan
-Stromlaufplan
-Alarmlisten
-Verriegelungslisten
-...???

(Eine Gefahrenanalyse sollte dem allen vorangegangen sein). 

Wenn Du das alles hast und danach vorgehst kann (theoretisch) gar nix mehr schief gehen.
Leider habe ich diesen Idealzustand bisher noch nie vorgefunden, entweder heißt es gleich erstell Dir Dein Pflichtenheft selber oder mündliche Absprachen und eigenmächtige Änderungen anderer Gewerke haben den Papierkram schon historisch werden lassen...

Peter


----------



## cmm1808 (17 November 2005)

Hallo Martin,

der Anlagenbauer, du meinst sicher einen Maschinenbauer, der die Maschine konstruiert, mechanisch und elektrisch aufbaut,
muß die Sicherheitskategorie nennen können.
Denn er muß ja auch den Schaltschrank planen.

Nur Personen mit geschulten Kenntnissen, wie schon von mir erwähnt, dürfen eine Einstufung der unterschiedlichen Kategorien vornehmen.

Sollst Du nun den Part Schaltschrankauslegung mit übernehmen, muß der Maschinenbauer Dier entweder die Kategorieen mitteilen oder Du mußt Dich schulen lassen oder Dir eine geschulte Person zukaufen.
Auf jeden Fall mußt Du die Verfahrenstechnik der Maschine kennen und ein Layout und eine Bauteilliste haben.
Anhand dieser Daten kann dann eine Analyse gemacht werden. 

Die Sicherheitstechnik wirkt sich NUR auf die Hardware aus.
Ein programmierer :!:  reagiert :!:  in seinem Programm auf die Sicherheitstechnik.
Er erkennt und meldet Sicherheitsauslösungen.
Er schaltet geziehlt Ausgänge zusätzlich zur Hardwareabschaltung auch softwaremäßig ab, um einen für seinen Ablauf günstigen Zustand zu erhalten. 

Verantwortliche Personen:
-Ersteller der gefahrenanalyse
- Errichter der Sicherheitstechnik

Nach Errichten einer Anlage muß nach BGV A3, mit den dazugehörigen DIN VDE, eine protokollierte Abnahme gemacht werden.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Ich weis, ich schneide da ein sensibles Thema an...
Es gibt viele, viele Bücher und Zeugs im Internet über Gefahrenanalyse.

Vielleicht kann sich jemand in seine eigenen "Spickzettel" blicken lassen - man lernt ja nie aus!


----------



## MRT (22 November 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn eine Anlage nachträglich erneuert oder verändert oder verbessert wird, kann man die Sicherheitskategorie im Schaltplan finden?

Wenn der Not Aus gedrückt wird und dann das Netzschütz abfällt das ist ja eh eine gute Lösung! Aber was ist mit den Schutzsteuerungen z.B.: HIMA das ist ja auch nur eine SPS, die muss in einen kritischen Fall ja auch die Anlage unter Kontrolle bringen! Oder kann die mehr als eine normale SPS?


----------



## Oberchefe (22 November 2005)

> Wenn der Not Aus gedrückt wird und dann das Netzschütz abfällt das ist ja eh eine gute Lösung!



Nicht zwangsläufig, so mancher Motor trudelt da unter Umständen lange aus. Manchmal ist es besser, an der Stromgrenze geregelt herunterzufahren und dann zeitverzögert abzuschalten.


----------

